# صناعة الفيبر جلاس



## رأفت رشاد مبروك (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوة فى المنتدى اود ان اضيف موضوع لم اقرأ عنه فى المنتدى من قبل وهو صناعة الفيبر جلاس حيث هى صناعة حديثة العهد فى الدول العربية بالذات . وينتج من خامات الفيبر جلاس ما يقرب من 350 ألف منتج فى شتى نواحى الاستخدامات . وتعتمد صناعة الفيبر جلاس على تشريب قماش بمواصفات خاصة مصنع من الالياف الزجاجيه يتم تشريبه بخامة البولى استر المعالج ليتصلب بعد وقت معين ليصبح نوع من البلاستيك الثابت thermoset plastic المسلح بالالياف الزجاجية ليعطى خامة او مادة صلبه ذى خواص ميكانيكية عاليه يقرب من خواص steel 3 ومن اشهر الاستخدامات للفيبر جلاس هى صناعة اللنشات واليخوت السريعة. اذا كان هنك اهتمام بهذا الموضوع فانه يسعدنى ان ادخل فى تفاصيل هذه الصناعة واصولها لتعم الفائدة .ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## REACTOR (29 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع شيق يا اخي الكريم ...... اكمل على بركة الله


----------



## علي عباس ناصر (29 أكتوبر 2007)

تسلم أخي الكريم ، نسأل الله لك التوفيق وبارك الله بجهودك .


----------



## العبقرينو (30 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يوفقك 
مشكور اخي


----------



## رأفت رشاد مبروك (30 أكتوبر 2007)

لاستكمال موضوع صناعة الفيبر جلاس .لنبدأ اولا بتعريف الخامات : 
اولا الصوف الزجاجى: ومنه اصناف . اولها المات Mat اختصارا لكلمة Matrex وفيه يكون الصوف الزجاجى على هيئة الياف متراصة بطريقة عشوائية ومضغوطة مكونة نسيج كالقماش وينتج منه انواع بكثافات مختلفة (والمقصود باكثافة هنا . وزن المتر المربع من الصوف بالجرام) فيقال Mat50 او Mat300 اوmat600 وهذا يعنى ان وزن المتر المربع من هذا الصوف 50 , 300 ,600 جرام على التوالى 
النوع الثانى من الصوف هو ما يطلق عليه الوفن روفن (w . R.) اختصارا لwoven Rovin وهذا النوع عبارة عن نسيج من الصوف الزجاجى كالنسيج او القماش العادى الا ان خيوطه والمصنوعة من الزجاج الرفيع جدا وغير مبرومة اى ان الخيط متراصة ومنسوجة بدون ان تكون مبرومة وينتج ايضا بكثافات مختلفة 
وهناك نوع يتركب من النوعين السابقين باتحد طبقتين واحدة Mat والاخرىw. R 
طبعا كل نوع من هذه الانواع له استخدام.حسب طبيعة الشغلة والسمك المطلوب للفيبر والقوى التى سيتعرض لها المنتج 
ونستكمل الموضوع فى لقاء اخر ان شاء الله


----------



## رأفت رشاد مبروك (31 أكتوبر 2007)

استكمالا لموضوع صناعة الفيبر جلاس 
من المهم ان نعلم ان جميع انواع الصوف الزجاجى السابق ذكرهاتكون معالجة بمادة البولى اكريليك لتقريب معامل التوتر السطحى بين البولى استر والالياف الزجاجية لزيادة القدره على البلل لامكان التجانس 
الخامة الاخرى هى البولى استر وهى منتج بترولى وينتج بتلركيز من60 الى 65% فى مركب البولى ستيرين اىيكون polyester monimer desolved in polystyrene monimer inconcentration of 60% to 65% 
وينتج البولى استر بتركيز اعلى يصل الى 80% الى 85% ويخلط باضافات خاصة لاكسابه مواصفات خاصة ويسمى فى هذه الحالة جيل كوت وهو الطبقة السطحيه الخارجية فى منتجات الفيبر جلاس 
المصلب Hardener وهو مادة اثيل ميثيل كيتون بيراوكسيد Methyl ethyl keton peroxide 
المسرع Accelerator وهو كوبالت نفثانيت Cobalt naphthanate 
وتستخدم مواد اخرى مالئة Filler material 
الصبغة وهى من اكاسيد الفلزات الثقيله المذابه فى عجينة من الجيل كوت وتخلط مع الجيل كوت بنسبة حتى 10% حسب اللون المرغوب
​


----------



## رأفت رشاد مبروك (31 أكتوبر 2007)

تجهيز اللدائن للاستخدام :
تضاف المواد الاتيه الى الراتنجات قبل استخدامها لتصنيع منتجات :
أ- المصلب catalyst
ب-المسرع accelerator
ج-الصبغه pigment
د-مواد الحشو filler
يبدا تحول الراتنجات من الحالة السائلة الى الحالة الصلبة بمجرد اضافة المصلب وتتاثر سرعة التصلب على عوامل كثيرة منها درجات الحرارة والاشعة البنفسجية ووجود تيارات هوائية وتركيز المواد 
وهذه التفاعلات طاردة للحرارة وتتم التفاعلات على مراحل ثلاثة : 
الشك :gel time وهو الزمن الذى يستغرقه الراتنج ليتحول الى الحاله الهلاميه
التصلب :hardening time وهو زمن تحول الراتنج من الحالة الهلاميه الى الحالة الصلبة 

النضج curing time وهو الزمن الذى يستغرقه الراتنج ليكتسب اقصى صلابه ومقاومه


----------



## السنور (1 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووررررررررررر اخوي وارجو منك التواصل في هذا الموضوع الشيق للغايه


----------



## رأفت رشاد مبروك (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*الفيبر جلاس*

يتم تصنيع الشغلة بالصب داخل قالب حيث تنقسم أنواع القوالب أما فوالب مجوفة (أنثى) أو قوالب مقوسة (ذكر) وهذه القوالب تصنع من الفيبر جلاس حيث يتم عمل نموزج للشغلة من الخشب أو الجبس أو المعدن ويصب عليه طبقات من الفيبر جلاس لتنزع بعد ذلك لتشكل القالب .
أما من جهة التصنيع او الصب في القالب فتتبع الطرق الأتية:

يتم تنظيف القالب تنظيفا جيدا ويغسل بالماء والصابون لأزالة أي عوالق به ثم يجفف جيدا وينظف بالأسيتون ويجفف بعد ذلك .
يتم دهان القالب بشمع عازل مانع للألتصاق RELEASING WAX .
يتم تلميع القالب بعد الدهان بالشمع ويفضل التلميع بقطعة قماش صوف .
يتم دهان طبقة من الجيل كوت (GEL COAT) بعد تجهيز الجيل كوت بالصبغة المطلوبة وأضافة المسرع والمصلب بالنسب المحددة .
بعد التأكد من تمام جفاف طبقة الجيل كوت يتم التجهيز لأعمال صب طبقات الفيبر جلاس .
يتم اعداد وتفصيل قماش الصوف الزجاجي بأنواعه من المات MAT و .W.R وذلك حسب المساحات المراد صبها بالقالب وعدد الطبقات المراد صبها والمرتبطة بسمك الفيبر جلاس المطلوب .
يجهز البولى أستر بكميات صغيرة وعلى دفعات بأضافة المسرع والمصلب .
بعد دهان طبقة من البولى أستر فوق طبقة الجيل كوت الجافة يتم فرد القماش عليها وتشريبه بالبولي أستر ويتم التشريب بأستعمال رولات خاصة معدنية ذات أسطح معرجة وذلك لتفريغ فقاعات الهواء المحبوسة داخل الصوف والبولي أستر ثم توضع الطبقة الثانية من القماش وتكرر عملية التشريب ويمكن في وقت واحد صب حتي أربع طبقات من الفيبر جلاس كحد أقصى .
تترك الطبقات المصبوبة حتى تجف ثم تكرر عملية الصب حتى الأنتهاء من السمك المطلوب .
بعد أن تتصلب طبقات الفيبر جلاس يمكن نزع الشغلة من القالب ثم تترك لتنضج ويستكمل أكتسبها لخواصها الميكانيكية
بعد النضج يتم تشطيب الشغله بتسوية الاحرف وعمل الثقوب المطلوبه وتركيب اى تقويات
يستعمل الخشب من انواع خاصة فى اعمال التقويات . والى لقاء اخر ان شاء الله


----------



## رأفت رشاد مبروك (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*فيبر جلاس*

يستعمل الخشب فى التقويات وليس اى اخشاب انما يستعمل الخشب من نوع Marin plywood وهىأخشاب معالجه معالجة خاصة ومشربة بانواع معينة من الكيماويات لتقاوم الافات والمياهومتوفره بمقاسات من 0.50 بوصة الى 2.5 بوصة للسمك وأبعاد اللوح 240 سم * 122 سم​


----------



## رأفت رشاد مبروك (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*اصلاح الفيبر جلاس*

من مزايا الفيبر جلاس انه سهل الاصلاح فى حالة حدوث شرخ او كسر بالمنتج :​فى حالة وجود شرخ فانه يتم تفريز مكان الشرخ وصب طبقة من الفيبر فى مكان الشرخ او اذا كان الشرخ بسيط فانه يتم عمل معجون من الفيبر باضافة خامة الايروزول مع بودرة فيبر الى البولى استر ويملا مكان الشرخ بالمعجون​


----------



## رأفت رشاد مبروك (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*اصلاح الفيبر جلاس*

فى حالة وجود كسر فانه يتم تنظيف مكان الشرخ وازالة الزوائد من احرف الكسر وتصب طبقات فيبر من ظهر الشغلة ويتم عمل معجون من المواجهة​


----------



## رأفت رشاد مبروك (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*اصلاح الفيبر جلاس*

فى حالة الاصلاح فانه بعد صب طبقة الاصلاح يجب ان يتم صنفرة مكان الاصلاح بدرجات الصنفرة المختلفة من الخشن الى الناعم ثم يتبع الصنفرة عملية تلميعباستعمال معجون التلميع​


----------



## الكيمياء حياة (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*ترجموا كل ما تستطيعون من كتب العلوم*

مشكور جداً جداً ونرجو من الأخوة المهندسين إثراء الموقع والمكتبة العربية بالعلوم الكيميائية للمساعدة في نهوض الصناعات الكيميائية المفقودة في عالمنا فبهذا نتقدم ونتحرر


----------



## أبو آلاء (18 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخوة الكرام:السلام عليكم،يسرنى أن أشارك بقليل من المعلومات عن الأسفنج وصناعته وأسأل الله التوفيق وأتمنى من الإخوة المشاركة وزيادة المعلومات فى هذا الجانب.
Low density flexible foams play an essential part in present day furniture, bedding and automotive industries. The chemistry of polyurethanes was first studied in the 1 9 3 0’s by Otto Bayer and coworkers in Leverkusen. The final major patent in 1954 opened the way to commercial production in 1957. The earlier polyurethane foams (PUF) were mainly polyester foams but are now largely superseded by polyethers. By 1985 world manufacturing capacity for polyurethane foams had reached nearly 5 million metric tons and a total of 40 million pounds of CFC's from all sources were emitted to the atmosphere per year. While the CFC's were the predominant auxiliary blowing agents for a long period there has been a marked trend towards the use of methylene chloride (CH2C12) in the last 10 years.
Polyurethanes
Polyurethanes are a family of plastics materials that play a vital role in many industries. They can be manufactured in a wide variety of forms and produced in densities from 6 to over 1200 kg/m3 and stiffness from very flexible elastomers to rigid foams


----------



## mustafa_sabzajy (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*مشكووووور*

الى الاخوة الاعزاء في هذا القسم,وخاصة الاخ رأفت,
اجمل تحية اهديها لكم,
هل ممكن ان احصل على تفاصيل اكثر في هذا الموضوع عن الفايبر جلاس,
وعن الخطوط الانتاجية لانه انا مهندس ميكانيك واحب ان اقترح صناعة هذا المنتج للسيد المدير
وارغب في الحصول على تفاصيل اكثر من ناحية الخطوط الانتاجية و ايضا من حيث صناعته الكيميائية,
شاكرا جهودكم الكبيرة في هذا المجال,
الف الف شكر لكل من يشارك في هذه المواضيع القيمة للمضي قدما في تنوير طريقنا في الحياة العملية.
اخوكم
المهندس
مصطفى زبير بلال


----------



## رأفت رشاد مبروك (2 يناير 2008)

الاخ مصطفى زبير بلال
بخصوص طلبك عن الاستفسار عن صناعة الفيبر جلاس. المهم هو نوع المنتج المطلوب صناعته . وباختصار لنفترض ان المنتج هو طبق دش للاستقبال التلفزيونى مثلا 
فانه يلزم وجود نموذج لهذا الدش .وليكن دش جديد ويلمع من الجانب المقعر جيدا باستعمال درجات الصنفرة الناعمة حتى تصل الى استعمال الصنفرة الروديه الناعمة ثم ينظف السطح جيدا ويدهن بنوع معين من الشمع العازل او الفاصل لمنع التصاق الفيبر بالنموذج ويلمع الشمع بقطعة قماش ناعم لا تترك وبر هنا يكون النموذج جاهز للصب فيدهن اولا بمادة الجيل كوت وهى عبارة عن بولى استر بمواصفات خاصة تشبه الدهانات ويترك لتجف طبقة الجيل كوت ثم يتم صب طبقات الفيبر الذى هو فى النهاية يعتبر نوعا من البلاستيك المدعم بالفيبر جلاس اى زجاج مسحوب على هيئة فيبر ومنسوج على شكل قماش حيث يوضع فوق طبقة الجيل كوت ويشرب بالبولى استلر المعالج بالمصلب والمسرع وتعتبر هذه طبقة فيبر جلاس او ما يطلق عليه طبقة laminate وتكرر العملية فى صورة طبقات كالاولى وتترك لتتصلب ثم ينزع ما صببته فيكون لامعا من الجانب المحدب ويعتبر هذا قالبا يمكن منه صب منتجات بنفس الشكل لامعة طبعا من الجانب المقعر واذا اريد ان يكون الجانبين لامعين فانه بنفس الطريقة يتم تصنيع قالب آخر للجانب المحدب للنموذج الاصلى ليصبح هناك قالبين ويتم انتاج جزئين ثم عن طريق طبقة فيبر يلتصقان ويتم التحكم فى سمك المنتج باستعمال كثافات مختلفة من قماش الفيبر جلاس.وطبعا هناك تفاصيل اكثر فى حالة طلب ذلك وشكرا


----------



## رائد عمارنة (29 يوليو 2008)

Dear Brothers,
Thanks for the valued information


----------



## محمود بن حسين (30 يوليو 2008)

توكل على الله و نزل الموضوع


----------



## ابوالعزايم (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*مواصفات الفيبر جلاس*

هل هناك مواصفات فنية يمكن على ضؤها يتم اختيار اجود انواع الفيبر ؟
بمعنى للمفاضلة بين فيبر مورد من الصين واخر من اوروبا او الهند كيف يتم المقارنة فنيا ؟
ثانيا 
ماهى المواد المالئة او الحشو المقصود فى الفيبر ؟
وما هى نسبة خلط الفيبر الى البولى استر ؟
وما هى السماكة المطلوبة للجيل كوت ؟


----------



## وضاحة (29 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا اخي رافت -وبارك الله فيك
وارجو منك المواصلة والمتابعة في موضوع الفايبر


----------



## alishtain (30 أكتوبر 2008)

الفيبر قلاس مادة مهمة في حياتنا .. 
شكراً لك على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## ابوالعزايم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخوة الزملاء
ما هو الفرق بين زيادة الcatalyst او ال Accelerator عند الرغبة فى تقليل وقت الجيل او الcure .


----------



## green bat (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم على الموضوع الشيق وفقك الله واعطاك مبتغاك.


----------



## ahmedaboasem (6 فبراير 2009)

*كلمتين على الماشى*

اخى ابو العزايم
نسبة الخلط تقريبا 3 : 5 % حسب درجة الحرارة والعوامل الجوية و الظروف والعوامل المحيطة
سمك طبقة الجيلى كوت من 0.5 : 1 مم
اما الفرق بين الكوبلت والبروكسيد زيادة نسبة خلط الكوبلت غير مفيدة فنيا حيث انها تودى الى ظهور الكثير من العيوب فى المنتج بالاضافة الى هشاشة المنتج على عكس الزيادة فى خلط البروكسيد فانها تقوم بتسريع عملية التفاعل خصوصا فى جو النهار العادى 30 درجة
اما مادة الحشو فانها عبارة عن خليط من الايروزيل والبوليستر معا ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت فى الايضاح
وللتواصل ahmedaboasem at yahoo بدون اى فواصل


----------



## ارهينيوس (7 فبراير 2009)

معلومات قيمة برجا المزيد يا اخى


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووور على هذا الموضوع الشيق والجميل ................


----------



## خالد 4 (13 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخوي رأفت الموضوع جميل ومهم اناجديد واحب اسأل عن امكانيه صناعه المجسمات مثل المنيكان وهويستخدم لعرض الملابس هل استطيع صناعتها من الفيبر وتكون وزنها خفيفه؟ في انتضار الرد وشكرا


----------



## hussain1 (7 مارس 2009)

شكرااخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات المفيده وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ارهينيوس (7 مارس 2009)

يا ريت لو فى مشاركة بكتب والخ ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## alistar (5 مايو 2009)

*طلب مساعدة*

الاخ العزيز 
شكر لك على المعلومات القيمة
ولاكن ارغب في انشاء مصنع لصناعة احواض الاستحمام من الفايبر جلاس
واوريد مصادر المواد المستعملة في هذة الصناعة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد سنان (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ان موضوع الفيبر جلاس موضوع شيق للغاية
الرجاء التكرم ممن لدية معلومات عن كيفية اخذ دورة تعليميةعن صناعة الفيبر جلاس ان يعمني ولة الف شكر
اخيكم محمد سنان-فلسطين


----------



## محمد سنان (5 مايو 2009)

نداء عاجل الرجاء تزويدي عن كيفية التعلم على صناعة الفيبر جلاس بان يزودني باسم معهد متخصصز
مع الشكر


----------



## medo1919 (8 مايو 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء الوصلة التالية يمكنكم تحميل كتاب شيق للغاية عن صناعة الفيبر جلاس بصفة عامة وهو خاص بشركة Scott Bader لصناعة البولى استر. وهذا الكتاب يتحدث بصفة عامة عن الفيبر جلاس وتقنياته. وسأحاول أن أن أرد على أى استفسار أخر:

http://www.scottbader.com/pub.nsf/AttachmentsByTitle/Crystic_Handbook/$FILE/Crystic_Handbook.pdf

والوصلة التالية بها عديد من الكتب العامة لأكثر من تطبيق للبولى استر لنفس الشركة

http://www.scottbader.com/pub.nsf/*******/UK_COMP_Literature

وبخصوص مصنعى البولى استر فيوجد أيضا شركة SIR وهى شركة سعودية وموقعها:

http://www.sir-ltd.com/


وايضا هناك عدة شركات لإنتاج الفيبر جلاس نفسه منها شركة Taishan الصينية وموقعها:
http://www.ctgf.com/
وشركة Gibson وموقعها:
http://www.gibsonfiberglass.com/


ومن موردى الكاتاليست أيضا شركة Pergan وموقعها:
http://www.pergan.com/

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## sajabd (11 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذ المعلومات لكن يهمني ان استفسر عن مدى تحمل المنتج النهائي للثقل و الضرب ؟ و ما هي المصانع المصنعة لهذه المادة؟ وهل معالجة الكسر او الخدش يؤثر على الشكل النهائي


----------



## ابوالعزايم (12 يوليو 2009)

sajabd قال:


> شكرا على هذ المعلومات لكن يهمني ان استفسر عن مدى تحمل المنتج النهائي للثقل و الضرب ؟ و ما هي المصانع المصنعة لهذه المادة؟ وهل معالجة الكسر او الخدش يؤثر على الشكل النهائي


اخى العزيز 
انا اعمل بشركة تقوم بانتاج الصناديق المبردة لتريلات بطول 15 م حيث ان الجانب والسقف والارضية تتكون من قطعة واحدة بدون اى وصلات ويتم تجميعهم معا بمواد خاصة وتتكون الجوانب من الفيبر جلاس مضاف الية البوليستر ريزن حيث يعملان كطبقة خارجية وداخلية للجوانب ويكون الحشو الداخلى من مادة البوليوريثان فوم العازلة للحرارة ويتم عمل دعم لبعض الاماكن بالخشب .
وعلية فمن جهة التحمل فهو قوى ويصنع منة البيوت الجاهزة والصناديق المبردة على سيارات النقل بكافة مقاساتها .


----------



## ابوالجعلى (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير
مشكور للفائدة


----------



## ابوالجعلى (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير
مشكور للفائدة


----------



## farouq dabag (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الفيد


----------



## ابو يوسف (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم 
هل يمكن استخدام الفيبر جلاس فى العزل الحرارى لدرجات 200 و 300 درجة مئوية
واين اجد اماكن بيع الفيبر جلاس داخل مصر و اسعارة


----------



## حسام السمالوطى (8 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ العزيز مقدم جيد لصناعة الفيبر جلاس ولكن ارجوا تصويب مايلى:
1.mat ليس اختصار matrix فا الmatrix هو البولى أستر(او اى نوع من أنواع الرزين)
2.البولى استر مذاب فى الاستايرين وليس البولى استايرين
وعموما جهد طيب وارجوا التدقيق


----------



## ammar majeed (9 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع مهم زمفيد مشكور


----------



## as3ate (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات المفيده

لي استفسار
هل تستخدم تنكات الفيبر جلاس لنقل حمض مركز كحمض الكبريتيك المركز 
و اذا كان نعم فهل هناك سماكة مشترطه للتنك حت يتحمل الحمض المركز
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sniper1975 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ رشاد بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع ......وننتظر المزيد....


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكووووررررررررررر اخوي وارجو منك التواصل في هذا الموضوع الشيق للغايه*​








 

 

 

 

 
_السنور__مشاهدة ملفه الشخصي__إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى السنور__البحث عن المزيد من المشاركات المكتوبة بواسطة السنور_http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=6819


----------



## ابوفايد 93 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*جميل*

لك جزيل الشكر علي ما قدمت


----------



## ابوفايد 93 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*زياد علم*

نريد معرفة النسب المستخدمة في صناعة الفايبر: وهل على الساخن أم علىالبارد.


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي على هالموضوع الجميل


----------



## ammartaha (14 مارس 2010)

ماهوتكوين مادة الفيبر أفيدوني لو سمحتو بسرعه


----------



## dalia2001 (24 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (25 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## نادرالجميل (27 مارس 2010)

نادر الجميل من احرف صناع الفيبر جلاس


----------



## مهندسه هند (29 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لو سمحت يابشمهندس ممكن تقول تكلفه المشروع ده كم وممكن يتعمل مصنع صغير وياريت لوعند حضرتك دراسه جدوى ومكان ممكن اتدريب فى وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خالد عزمى (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mmstel2009 (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان
لدي طلب عاجل جدا جدا
أريد خطوات ومواصفات وأبعاد صناعة قارب صيد من الفيبرجلاس
ارجو منكم المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## ZEENSHAAP (16 مايو 2010)

تختلف جودة القالب حسب نوعية الرزين و المواد الصب المخلوطة مع الرزين


----------



## ZEENSHAAP (16 مايو 2010)

شكراً على المعلومات القيمة عن الفيبر جلاس وطريقة الصب .


----------



## ZEENSHAAP (16 مايو 2010)

معالجة الشقوق في معجونة فيبر جلاس مخلوطة بخيوط دقيقة بعد سنفرة مكان الشقوق وتنظيف .

يتم خلطة المعجون حسب كمية التي تحتاجها مع منشف خاص وشكراً


----------



## أبو طارق سلامة (20 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع ممتع جدا ومفيد 
بصراحة أنا لست مهندس في أي مجال ولكن وصلت هنا اثناء بحثي عن صناعة الفيبر 
أنا عملت حديثا في ديكور الجبس وأرغب في الاستفادة في صناعة الفيبر لاحتاجي لتلك الصناعة 
هناك معلومات مفيدة حصلت عليها من خلال هذا الطرح ، ولكن معظم المصطلحات المستخدمة للمواد الداخلة في صناعة الفيبر غير واضحة لدي ، لذلك أرغب في معرفة الاسم التجاري لهذه المواد ، بالاضافة لمعرفة بعض المصطلحات :
الرزين 
الراتنجات
المواد المالنة 
الحشو 
وأريد أن أعلم ان كان هناك تسجيل مصور لصناعة الفيبر فذلك سيسهل علينا كثيرا 
كما أود الاتصال بالمهندس / رأفت رشاد مبروك ولكن اعلم ان وضعت الايملات والعناوين ممنوع لذلك أنتظر الرد في مشاركة


----------



## علي الاسمر (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله كل خير.................


----------



## bigboss352001 (19 يونيو 2010)

اولا لا اجد كلمات سوى انننى فخور وسعيد بهذا المنتدى وبكل منتسبيه فتحية خاصة لكل القائميين عليه وشكر خاص للاخ / _مهندس المحبة _وربنا يوفقكم جميعا للخيرمع خالص التقدير والاحترام


----------



## Hisham_K (23 فبراير 2011)

شكراا للموضوع الشيق


----------



## ابوحامد الحميري (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا الموضوع والشكر الجزيل لصاحب هذا الموضوع الممتع و لكل المشاركين فيه و الحاضرين


----------



## hitham hafez (18 أبريل 2011)

يتم استخدامه فى انتاج الرخام الصناعى واغطيه المطابق وغرف التفتيش والتى تحتاج الى حمل كسر عالى يتجاوز ال40 طن


----------



## محمدعنان (25 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .... ايه الفرق بين الفيبر قلاس والقلاس فيبر ؟ ولو ممكن ادوني استخدامات لكل من الموضوعين ؟


----------



## nassetr (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااياغالى


----------



## مهندس حيدر الموسوي (19 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم ربي يوفقك وانشاء الله المزيد


----------



## جوده2005 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوريين على الافاده والطرح .... ونامل المزيد من اصحاب المعرفه


----------



## hadialk (23 يوليو 2013)

لك كل التقدير للمجهود ونتمنى المساعدة لي شخصيا في توضيح اكثر ولك كل التقدير


----------



## hadialk (14 سبتمبر 2013)

اريد عمل قوالب لصب الرخام الصناعي فهل من مساعدة افيدونا جزاكم الله كل خير او دلونا اين اجد قوالب الصب لماذا لا يوجد تجاوب هل عدم معرفة ام ماذا هذا المنتدى العملاق وما يضم من كبار المهندسين لا يفيدون الله يعينكم ويقويكم تحملونا ولكم كل التقدير


----------



## رائد الخريط (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشكور*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

